# New re-designed website is live...



## Silverpenguin (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just a quick note to say my new website is now up and running (same address as usual www.richardpeters.co.uk ). I decided I really want to try and push the sale of my images this coming year so needed a more professional website to do so. A friend of mine has been very patient with me and helped me build a new site that I think does the images justice...

I knew I wanted something built in flash as I wanted nice animations for image transitions etc, however I was very very concious the whole time not to put in any gimmicks for the sake of it. The idea the whole way through was to make the site functional and about the pictures more than anything. I think that theory has been kept to nicely.

I am very pleased with the way it has come together, from the random home page image on load up to the ability to buy pictures through the site, thanks to photobox's excellent 'pro gallery' service.

I have decided not to use a lot of images from the old site as they were pretty old and looking back at the original NEF's I realised they were not sharp enough for large prints so they had to go.

Anyway, enough talk. Go have a view and see what you think...feel free to to leave your mark in the guestbook as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. Its been bug tested to death but if you find anything strange happening or links that do not work then please let me know.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, I really enjoy your site, and I think it is really great.  You have some awesome shots on there.  Good stuff!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I checked out your website and I think its pretty good.  I like your photos.  I am wondering why you would post a photo that you don't want to sell (the one of the baby).  If the whole point of your website is to sell your photos then why put up the one that you don't want to sell? Just curious.


----------



## bcaparoon (Dec 10, 2006)

I love your work! The website is very nice too. The only thing is that an all flash website won't be spidered by search engines but other then that very nice, clean simple and easy to use.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 11, 2006)

oldnavy, I really like both those photos as one is a very close friend and the other is the baby of another friend. So I decided to put them in for them. I figured 2 photos out of 40+ not being for sale would be ok  (and that 40+ will grow massively next year hopefully)

bcaparoon, you've just reminded me - I havent added any meta data to the html page the flash movie sits in!! That should help with that issue, thanks


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 11, 2006)

i think that webpage looks very neat and professional.

makes it even harder for me to post my webpage here someday 

also the photography you present there is stunning


----------

